
Proxmox VE 4.2 released - conductor
https://www.proxmox.com/en/news/press-releases/proxmox-ve-4-2-released
======
ymse
For anyone looking to build a clustered virtualization solution, I recommend
checking out Googles Ganeti: [http://www.ganeti.org](http://www.ganeti.org)

It doesn't look like much, but is rock solid and supports everything Proxmox
does and more, save for the lack of a built-in web UI (but there are several
3rd party ones, as Ganeti is 100% API driven).

No affiliation, but have successfully deployed it at multiple sites (and would
love to do so again, wink wink).

~~~
godzillabrennus
What web gui do you like for it?

IMHO that's the strongest feature proxmox has is ease of use through a gui.

~~~
skrowl
Correct me if I'm wrong but Ganeti only does Xen VMs while ProxMox also does
LXC containers. Nice to have both via one central UI.

~~~
ymse
Ganeti can use either Xen, KVM and LXC hypervisors -- I've actually only used
the KVM backend.

I've used Ganeti Web Manager[0] in the past, but would probably try out
Ganetimgr[1] for future installs. The command-line tools are _very_ good
however, and I don't think the web interfaces expose the full functionality
(i.e. rebalancing, node evacuation, master-failover, etc).

0:
[https://github.com/osuosl/ganeti_webmgr](https://github.com/osuosl/ganeti_webmgr)

1: [https://github.com/grnet/ganetimgr](https://github.com/grnet/ganetimgr)

------
hackbinary
I set up a small Proxmox cluster, but this statement on their website seems to
be misleading: "Proxmox VE is a complete open source server virtualization
management software." On our test cluster, it continously prompts for a
license.

~~~
scolson
The prompt is nagware. The code is opensource. If you want, you can go and
modify the file that issues that prompt—lots of other people have. Google for
it, and you should find the solution.

------
RRRA
Proxmox vs Ganeti vs oVirt vs OpenStack vs ...

Is anyone aware of a good comparison of the solutions in this space?

~~~
ymse
I haven't used Proxmox or oVirt (but know roughly their strengths), but can
tell you right away that Openstack almost certainly is _not_ what you want.
Unless you expect CERN or Rackspace-level traffic, and are prepared to fork it
and throw a dozen engineers at it.

The Openstack documentation is terrible, the user interface is awkward and
clunky, and the configuration files for each component are several-thousand
lines of Python code. Unsurprisingly it has more bugs than New Zealand, and
regularly breaks in inexplicable ways. Additionally it does not support
crucial features such as node evacuation or rebalancing, and you can't even
use the built-in scheduler to pick a new host when live migrating.. And good
luck upgrading from one version to the next.

If you're a small shop, oVirt or Proxmox are both solid options. Ganeti fits
here too, but has a much higher barrier to entry (no web UI or guest OS
support by default).

Source: used Ganeti for 6 years at three different sites, and recently
resigned from my current job after one year of fighting Openstack because I
could not convince my colleagues to pick a better platform.

------
skrowl
The UI is much improved and more modern looking in the new version. Try it
out. It's pretty great software!

------
therein
I love Proxmox but I wish it looked a little bit more like oVirt's UI.

